# Fussball Simulator programmieren



## kkek (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi@ll hab ne frage.
Könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich nen Fussball Simulator Programmieren kann ?


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2007)

? Eine Wirtschafts-Sim oder 2D/3D-Spiel ?

Wenn es Dir hilft, *Kaiser* für den altehrwürdigen C64 war - glaub ich - in Basic programmiert. Da kannst Du Dir sicherlich n paar Hints rausholen.

Oder auch LinCity - http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

mfg chmee


----------



## kkek (28. Oktober 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> ? Eine Wirtschafts-Sim oder 2D/3D-Spiel ?
> 
> Wenn es Dir hilft, *Kaiser* für den altehrwürdigen C64 war - glaub ich - in Basic programmiert. Da kannst Du Dir sicherlich n paar Hints rausholen.
> 
> ...




Wirtschafts-Sim. wer ist Kaiser ?


----------



## Konstantin Gross (28. Oktober 2007)

Oha wie kann man Kaiser nicht kennen?


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2007)

Andere Generation  mfg chmee


----------



## kkek (28. Oktober 2007)

Aso ^^. Ich bin eher der Wacraft oder Counter STrike zogger  ^^. Eine frage könnte für mich einer einen Simulator machen da ich neu bin bei Virtual basic


----------



## DrSoong (28. Oktober 2007)

Also, wir können dir bei Codefragen helfen, wenn du an einem bestimmten Grund ein Problem hast, ich schreib dir aber sicher kein Spiel (mal davon abgesehen, dass ein Spiel schreiben eine größere Sache ist).

Du schreibst dass du Neuling in VB bist, ich empfehle dir erst mal, VB so zu lernen. Rolf Hirte hat einen hervorragenden VB-Kurs geschrieben, mach den erst mal durch und lern die Grundlagen. Wenn du das hast und dann Fragen zu einem bestimmten Problem hast, frag einfach wieder.


Der Doc!


----------

